# Diva Q team Frozen Few Cook



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok butts just went on and of course it has started to snow. Here are some pictures of Vlad cleaning out the BBQ pit area and of our backyard and the butts. 

Brisket coming up next.


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking good wish I had that much snow in my yard. I would be out skiing


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 1, 2008)

Good stuff. You do know Diva, you have a hell of a good man there. I had a great time talking with him at oink while you were sleeping.   Diva sticks her head out of the trailer and yells "what's the temp"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 1, 2008)

Let me get this straight...you sent your man out to clean and prep the
area, now you're gonna run out and throw the meat on the grill, and
at the end, you're gonna take all the credit?

lol, props to all of you for cooking in that weather!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2008)

No I cant take all of the credit for sure. 

I just made all the rubs, cut and trimmed all the meat, injected all the meat,  take temps all night long, will cook all the meat, do the presentation for the meat and do all the cleanup.

LOL I have um no reason to take any credit??? roflmao


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2008)

OK butts are taking on some nice color now. Still snowing brisket just went on.


----------



## WildFireEric (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin' pretty.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2008)

Save the money shot.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok brisket and butts came off a while ago. 

Ribs just went on and chicken going on shortly. Didn't get as much snow as we thought last night. 

The butts went quickly to temp last night/ early this morning. Really fast actually I was surprised they were done so quick.

Post pictures in a bit after coffee. I need coffee. Lots of coffee. 

(My kids are having peanut butter toast with a side of pulled pork and brisket this morning)  The dogs are on overdrive all they can smell is meat LOL. They just keep looking pitifully at everyone in the house begging for a piece.

I am sending them outside with the bones from the butts shortly.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 2, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Ok brisket and butts came off a while ago.
> 
> Ribs just went on and chicken going on shortly. Didn't get as much snow as we thought last night.
> 
> ...



Mine did too.  Faster than I've ever had 2 butts come off a pit.  Wonder why.??


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 2, 2008)

Chicken is done ribs coming off shortly call to Dr. Smoke completed. 

Fun times had by all.

Gl to everyone else


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin' good Mr. & Mrs, Diva


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Good Luck


----------

